# Kontakt/Native Access help



## jim2b (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I own Kontakt 5.5.0 (full version), and Kontakt 4.xx.
I also own many libraries. I would like to purchase some new libraries that would use Kontakt 6.

If I purchase Kontakt 6, will I have to re-download all of my existing libraries through Native Access?
And can Kontakt 6 exist without replacing Kontakt 5.(or 4)
I know these questions have been asked before, but this will help me understand for my particular situation.

I’m on a mid-2010 MacPro(6 core 3.3 GHz) running Sierra

Thanks a million,

Jim


----------



## j_kranz (Dec 22, 2019)

No need to re-download libraries (unless they have updates available via Native Access)... and no Kontakt 6 does not replace 5, 5 will be left alone as-is.


----------



## jim2b (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks!
Just so I’m clear, I’ll be updating from Kontakt 5 to Kontakt 6. I assume what you explained still holds.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 22, 2019)

You should be fine. Updaing to 6 puts a fresh copy of Kontakt on your HD, so your installation of Kontakt 5 is left as is. Don't forget to launch Kontakt 6 stand alone before you try to use it as a plug in.


----------



## jim2b (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks!!! Very helpful.

Happy Holidays,

Jim


----------

